# poop boards ??



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Ok I'm beginning to build our coop and I just learned about poop boards. Trying to figure out if I should put one in or not. Any thoughts?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends on how big your coop is and how you can access them. Personally if I had poop boards it would be a pain to get to with my set up. But I know other like theirs.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I can walk right into my coop, that was my only requirement for my husband to build. So I have the droppings board set up. It's awesome when they actually roost! My birds are still young and like sleeping in a pile on the floor. I go in and put them up on the roosts and it helps a lot. I use sand in the coop so I scoop it like cat litter than scrape the boards and put almost all poop in the compost!


----------



## Tpd206 (May 21, 2013)

I have a removable poop board and a removable hardware cloth area and will try each to see which is better.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Nice. I look forward to seeing what you find out


----------

